
Google Doubles Its Cartographers As Maps Continues To Go Wiki-Style - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/google-doubles-its-cartographers-as-maps-continues-to-go-wiki-style/
======
davidw
As something of a map freak, I think Google Maps is just about the coolest
thing ever. I remember having to shell out good money for USGS topo maps as a
kid, and now you get something almost as good for the entire world.

